# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  My sust,deca, and d-bol pics...

## shrpskn

Here are my pics of some recently acquired gear...I did it with my scanner.

----------


## shrpskn

A couple more....

----------


## redline

sustanon 100% real.

----------


## MichaelCC

Turkey Susta looks good to me from these pictures. More detailed pictures will be better for comaprison: Here is my Turkish Susta sample, so you can compare it with yours:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50385
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50386
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50387
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50388
As for your Anabol - also I think it's real one. But you can compare it with these samples:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53177
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53178
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53179
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53180
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53181
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53182
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53183

LAst one - deca durabolin - hmm. Hard to say from these pictures. These is one very good looking fake deca (pictues you can find on the forum), so we need to see details for comparison.
Try to round it in diferent angles and scan it in better resolution - 300 DPI will be enough. After that, crop (trim) your scanned pictures for smaller size. Don't change the resolution, just crop the part of the image, which has no object.
Or, you can do it also before you scan object. Just sellect the part of your scanned area where object is lying and change scan resolution to 300 DPI.

----------


## ...medX...

I believe all of your stuff is real though the pictures are not so good

----------


## shrpskn

Some of the pics didn't come out so sharp because they were done with my scanner. I don't have my digital camera at this time. 
I think the dbol turned out great and the sust scanned good as well. 
MikeCC, thanks for the info on how to scan better images. Although I am certain all my gear is legit, I will try and scan a couple new pics for better detail and comparison.
I have seen some of the pics posted around the board of the very good fakes of this deca . Very good fakes. The biggest thing that stands out on the fakes I've seen is the bad label job and bad crimp job. 
Again, I do not have any doubts as to the legitimacy of my goods.
Here is a couple more pics of my deca and I added some pics of proviron and HCG ...
Mike CC, I will try and get a better scan of them based on the info you gave me.
The pics you supply to the board are always an excellent reference. 
Thanks again.

----------


## MichaelCC

"shrpskn" - even I've never seen this kind of HCG , I think it's OK. Other stuff is Ok too I think. If you compared your stuff with the pictures (and comments) you can find on this forum, you can easily find little diferences which can tell you if you have real or fake stuff. In the case of deca , most important is label, crimps, top, label text colour and font. All necessary infos you can find on forum, but I hope you did it already  :Smilie: 
Good luck bro ..

----------


## ...medX...

now I'm pretty sure your deca is real and I still believe other stuff is good also

----------


## Seajackal

HCG is also Turkish from the label, I think they are fine!

----------


## SnaX

damn thats a good idea with the scanner.

Maye a sticky could be made with ways to get better photos? I.E. Use your scanner if you dont have a digi cam. just a thought. tryin to contribute  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I've never tried this but by logical it might work, by using a black or dark towel to
cover the vials it would make the scannings a little better because the scanning lenz
focus woudn't have a far view cuz of the flat cover is far away from the sensors, nor
the lateral spaces would allow the light to penetrate while scanning, I think this way
the pic would come clearer. I hope this may help you guys who don't have a
digicam in hands.

----------


## MichaelCC

> I've never tried this but by logical it might work, by using a black or dark towel to
> cover the vials it would make the scannings a little better because the scanning lenz
> focus woudn't have a far view cuz of the flat cover is far away from the sensors, nor
> the lateral spaces would allow the light to penetrate while scanning, I think this way
> the pic would come clearer. I hope this may help you guys who don't have a
> digicam in hands.


I think SJ these scanned pictues are little blurry because of scaner power supply. If you have scanner which is connecter with your PC through USB connector and also it get power from this USB port, the scanning light is weaker (becasue of USB power supply). If you have scanner with External power supply, scanning lamps has more power for theis work, so they can scan objects which lies further from the scannig glass. 
Maybe "shrpskn" has the scanner which has no external power supply, just USB power. Anyway, pictures are very good - especially "D" letter fond is very good visible.
Good work "shrpskn"  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I have a USB scanner it's a lil old but it doesn't show any prob with lighting! My tips
were only to make a clearer pic for vials and avoid extra light coming from outside
the flatbed scan, good job though shrpskn!

----------


## shrpskn

Hey bros, thanks for all your input. I appreciate it.

MikeCC, my scanner uses an external power source, however it is a low-end scanner. It's one of them all-in-ones that I didn't spend alot on. The more you pay, the better the quality, right?

Seajackel, if I don't have my digicam the next time I want to post some pics, I will try some of your pointers so that I might get a better scan off the vials. 

Thanks again, everyone, for the input.

SS

----------

